# Tee Height for PW / SW?



## rksquire (May 13, 2013)

Thereâ€™s a par 3 9[SUP]th[/SUP] and 18[SUP]th[/SUP] at my course and until recently Iâ€™d been playing them brilliantly (one of the few holes I had been consistent with!).  They play 116 and 126 yards respectively, both downhill, the 18[SUP]th[/SUP] severely so.  Depending on wind, Iâ€™ve normally played an SW or PW, normally tee the ball low â€“ about a finger tip of the ground.  However, recently the ball just seems to slip of the club high and to the right.  Very frustrating â€“ this sometimes happens me when the ball is sitting up in â€˜softâ€™ rough â€“ like my club just swooshes under the ball.  Should I tee the ball even lower, or when using a wedge from the tee box dispense with a tee altogether?  PW & SW from the fairway are consistent and straight.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 13, 2013)

Dont bother with a tee for wedge shots no need whatsoever to use one.


----------



## MadAdey (May 13, 2013)

I do not use a tee for my wedges because of the problem you are stating.


----------



## craig_chesterfield (May 13, 2013)

I find that i use a tee to give me extra confidence but tee it up just above ground level so almost flush to the ground. You then have to hit through it to get a good one away!


----------



## Imurg (May 13, 2013)

Can't see a reason not to tee up to be a whisker above the ground.....


----------



## One Planer (May 13, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Dont bother with a tee for wedge shots no need whatsoever to use one.
		
Click to expand...

Our club has a notice in the club house stating that tees must be used on all tee boxes.

Daft I know but hey ho.

To the OP. We have a 104 yard par 3 that is the same. I put a tee peg in the ground as low as it will go to play a 52* wedge.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 13, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Our club has a notice in the club house stating that tees must be used on all tee boxes.

Daft I know but hey ho.

To the OP. We have a 104 yard par 3 that is the same. I put a tee peg in the ground as low as it will go to play a 52* wedge.
		
Click to expand...

I have never known that before. Seems a bit silly as players will duff tee shots a take great divots out anyway. GC'S and their rules


----------



## One Planer (May 13, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			I have never known that before. Seems a bit silly as players will duff tee shots a take great divots out anyway. GC'S and their rules

Click to expand...

Exactly what I said. 

On the hole in question above, and with most holes that I take an iron off the tee to, I tend to take a divot (.... After the ball before some clever clogs jumps in) so what is the point in using a tee as I'm still going to take some of the tee box after the ball.

I agree, daft rule.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 13, 2013)

It is beyond me that one. As you say a well struck iron shot will incur a divot never mind fat shots


----------



## AmandaJR (May 13, 2013)

I either use an orange weeny castle tee pushed well in or a broken tee - just to give the ball the perfect lie. Wasn't it Jack Nicklaus who said something about that??


----------



## Imurg (May 13, 2013)

I suppose it depends on the quality of your tee box.
If they're not far short of the quality of the greens then you'll have a decent lie if you just throw the ball down.
Ours are not........


----------



## JustOne (May 13, 2013)

Gareth said:



			I agree, daft rule.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, that's a knobby rule, I'd just push the tee underground if I didn't want to use one.... which makes more mess digging it up again


----------



## AmandaJR (May 13, 2013)

On our 16th you have to tee up on the fairway (apart from qualifiers) to protect it. So I get used to seeing the ball on a teeny tee with a wedge BUT it looks plain wrong if I'm hitting a little 8 iron chip and run...


----------



## One Planer (May 13, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			On our 16th *you have to tee up on the fairway* (apart from qualifiers) *to protect it*. So I get used to seeing the ball on a teeny tee with a wedge BUT it looks plain wrong if I'm hitting a little 8 iron chip and run...
		
Click to expand...

 ........ Seriously.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 13, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			On our 16th you have to* tee up on the fairway *(apart from qualifiers) to protect it. So I get used to seeing the ball on a teeny tee with a wedge BUT it looks plain wrong if I'm hitting a little 8 iron chip and run...
		
Click to expand...

From bit of a daft rule at Gareth's club to the daftest ever


----------



## Snelly (May 13, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Dont bother with a tee for wedge shots no need whatsoever to use one.
		
Click to expand...

This is 100% wrong.  

Putting the ball on a tee places it at the optimum height to hit.  It is the equivalent of a perfect lie.     To not take the option to do this is completely stupid.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 13, 2013)

Snelly said:



			This is 100% wrong.  

Putting the ball on a tee places it at the optimum height to hit.  It is the equivalent of a perfect lie.     To not take the option to do this is completely stupid.
		
Click to expand...

Never had any issues whatsoever. Find a spot on the tee box with a decent bit of turf on it, place your ball down and swing away, jobs a good un. Not stupid at all.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 13, 2013)

Yep seriously. The fairway is very narrow and surrounded my trees either side so gets very little sunlight even in summer. Whenever I've played it in the past as a visitor it has irked me but I've got used to it. It has a dogleg left so reach the corner and it's a wedge or less in so even with the ruling it gets quite hacked up...

Playing a match once there before I joined and just off the green with a little chip and run planned. Few practice strokes and heard "please do tee the ball up" - did so and fluffed it as it looked so wrong!


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 13, 2013)

Why not just remove or trim a few trees back. I have never heard of a club having this rule before


----------



## tsped83 (May 13, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			I either use an orange weeny castle tee pushed well in or a broken tee - just to give the ball the perfect lie. Wasn't it Jack Nicklaus who said something about that??
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you. Any tee shot where I hit an iron, either an 8 iron on a par 3 or 4 iron on our dog leg par 4, I use the orange castle tee which just clears it off the ground.


----------



## Snelly (May 13, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Never had any issues whatsoever. Find a spot on the tee box with a decent bit of turf on it, place your ball down and swing away, jobs a good un. Not stupid at all.
		
Click to expand...

On this occasion, I am afraid you are wrong.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 13, 2013)

tee up a bit higher and go 1 club more! I lose a club length wise when tee'd up with an iron.

with regards taking a divot and tee's required... I think I took one (aka a fat) at wentworth on the west with my driver


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 13, 2013)

Snelly said:



			On this occasion, I am afraid you are wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Funny I was gonna say the same thing to you. I rarely miss greens on short par 3's using this method so will carry on doing so regardless of what you or anyone else says. Unless the tee boxes are in such a bad state of course.


----------



## Snelly (May 13, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Funny I was gonna say the same thing to you. I rarely miss greens on short par 3's using this method so will carry on doing so regardless of what you or anyone else says. Unless the tee boxes are in such a bad state of course.
		
Click to expand...

Ben Hogan said that on a teeing ground, it is the only chance you get in a round of golf to ensure you have a perfect lie by using a tee peg and that you should always, always take up this advantage.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 13, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Why not just remove or trim a few trees back. I have never heard of a club having this rule before
		
Click to expand...

I think they've already done that and are constantly working on improving the hole. I guess it's not any different to carrying a bit of artificial turf for every fairway though? Sure that's through winter only but if it's a qualifier then it's hit off the ground...


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 13, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			I think they've already done that and are constantly working on improving the hole. I guess it's not any different to carrying a bit of artificial turf for every fairway though? Sure that's through winter only but if it's a qualifier then it's hit off the ground...
		
Click to expand...

Yes the mat rule is for winter, that is in place at quite a few clubs. Got to be a way to make to hole receive more sunlight though so that crazy rule of teeing up from the fairway can be disposed of. How does it affect pace of play with regards to waiting for everyone teeing their ball up? must be a mare on comp days


----------



## AmandaJR (May 13, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Yes the mat rule is for winter, that is in place at quite a few clubs. Got to be a way to make to hole receive more sunlight though so that crazy rule of teeing up from the fairway can be disposed of. How does it affect pace of play with regards to waiting for everyone teeing their ball up? must be a mare on comp days
		
Click to expand...

I've not noticed it being specifically slow albeit that it's a tough hole with lots of trouble so can cause some delays. Players are used to it I suppose so it's seconds to pop the ball on a tee and hit it. Remember in qualifying comps it's not in force.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 13, 2013)

Sounds a tricky course full stop to me, what course is it?


----------



## Val (May 13, 2013)

Only chance to get 18 perfect lies is on the tee so take advantage as the game is hard enough.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 13, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Sounds a tricky course full stop to me, what course is it?
		
Click to expand...

It is - have found in the couple of medals I've played (only joined in March) that there aren't any "breathers" where you can sort of relax! Perhaps the 5th is one but only because 3 of the first 4 holes are so tough.

It's Brampton Park Golf Club http://www.bramptonparkgc.co.uk/pages.php/index.html

For me an indicator of difficulty is SSS being 1 more than Par off the Reds whereas previous course was 2 less.


----------



## garyinderry (May 13, 2013)

more than happy hitting off the ground for most par 3's.  I have starting using broken tees sometimes of late.  makes next to no difference for me!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2013)

Tee it up but just ensure its pushed right down. Never had a problem with the club sliding under the ball. If in doubt maybe grip down on a nine iron and swing easier


----------



## scratch (May 13, 2013)

rksquire said:



			Thereâ€™s a par 3 9[SUP]th[/SUP] and 18[SUP]th[/SUP] at my course and until recently Iâ€™d been playing them brilliantly (one of the few holes I had been consistent with!).  They play 116 and 126 yards respectively, both downhill, the 18[SUP]th[/SUP] severely so.  Depending on wind, Iâ€™ve normally played an SW or PW, normally tee the ball low â€“ about a finger tip of the ground. * However, recently the ball just seems to slip of the club high and to the right.*  Very frustrating â€“ this sometimes happens me when the ball is sitting up in â€˜softâ€™ rough â€“ like my club just swooshes under the ball.  Should I tee the ball even lower, or when using a wedge from the tee box dispense with a tee altogether?  PW & SW from the fairway are consistent and straight.
		
Click to expand...

This is the issue, not the height of any tee that you may or may not be using. Sounds a bit like you are not committing to the shot and leaving the clubface a bit open, is this maybe the case? I'd suggest you get this checked out first  :thup:


----------



## hovis (May 14, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Funny I was gonna say the same thing to you. I rarely miss greens on short par 3's using this method so will carry on doing so regardless of what you or anyone else says. Unless the tee boxes are in such a bad state of course.
		
Click to expand...

the idea of teeing it up is to create a perfect lie.  you might be great at hitting par 3's without but teeing it up 0.5mm will cost you nothing (other than a tee)  and give you the best possible chance.  almost all pro's tee up.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 14, 2013)

hovis said:



			the idea of teeing it up is to create a perfect lie.  you might be great at hitting par 3's without but teeing it up 0.5mm will cost you nothing (other than a tee)  and give you the best possible chance.  almost all pro's tee up.
		
Click to expand...

I am only on about with a PW or a SW like the OP was asking, anything less than tha then yes I do tee it up. I have seen some pro's hit 3 or 5 woods from the tee without teeing it up, Stenson is one of these. But for PW and SW shots I never bother and have no problems whatsoever


----------



## hovis (May 14, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			I am only on about with a PW or a SW like the OP was asking, anything less than tha then yes I do tee it up. I have seen some pro's hit 3 or 5 woods from the tee without teeing it up, Stenson is one of these. But for PW and SW shots I never bother and have no problems whatsoever
		
Click to expand...

what i mean is,  you are ok with what your doing but teeing it up wont turn your good shot bad. it just gives you that small margin you might need if you ever catch one fat.  it's a small advantage, but  i dont know why you wouldn't want to take it.  you wouldn't even need to buy any tee's, just use a broken one lying about.  i used to hit off the deck but my pro said start teeing up (proper low)  just to create that perfect lye.  

just watched stenson hit a 5 wood on you tube and he did use a tee but pushed it in to the weeds.  maybe he's changed.  it was an old clip


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 14, 2013)

Possibly, Stenson swaps it around I think I will see if I can find a vid with it on. When he was playing in Sun City once he definitely was not teeing it up with the woods as the commentator specifically noted this. Not a case of buying tees I am not that poor yet


----------



## Robobum (May 14, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			tee up a bit higher and go 1 club more! I lose a club length wise when tee'd up with an iron.
		
Click to expand...

Eh!!?? Really???

How's that?? Strange one that mate


----------



## One Planer (May 14, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Eh!!?? Really???

How's that?? Strange one that mate
		
Click to expand...

Teeing up too high and catching the ball high on the face...... Maybe?


----------



## mab (May 16, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Ben Hogan said that on a teeing ground, it is the only chance you get in a round of golf to ensure you have a perfect lie by using a tee peg and that you should always, always take up this advantage.
		
Click to expand...

How bizarre to state someone is wrong based upon the opinion of Ben Hogan. 

FWIW 'In_The_Rough', I agree that there are without doubt circumstances when you may choose not to use a tee with a SW... or other clubs for that matter. Depends how your confidence is that day, how you're striking the ball, the condition and quality of the tee box, etc, etc, etc...

To say that Ben Hogan says so and therefore any other opinion 'is stupid' is stupid.


----------



## Snelly (May 16, 2013)

mab said:



			How bizarre to state someone is wrong based upon the opinion of Ben Hogan. 

FWIW 'In_The_Rough', I agree that there are without doubt circumstances when you may choose not to use a tee with a SW... or other clubs for that matter. Depends how your confidence is that day, how you're striking the ball, the condition and quality of the tee box, etc, etc, etc...

To say that Ben Hogan says so and therefore any other opinion 'is stupid' is stupid.
		
Click to expand...


I didn't say that.

Clearly though, your knowledge, experience and skill exceed Hogan's so maybe I should agree with you.  
 I will stop using tees now that I have seen the light and you two Oracles have spoken.  My eyes have been opened - thanks.


----------



## mab (May 16, 2013)

You miss the point... because it works for you and is your preferred option, does not mean the same for everyone else. 

If someone has greater confidence using no tee with their 56* - 60* wedge from a perfectly mown tee box, then to call them or their decision not to use a tee 'stupid' is a somewhat strange conclusion. 

Most pros always use a tee, but not all. Are those that don't 'stupid'?

Also, I wonder if the number of pros using a tee would reduce if they were playing a 100 yard par 3 and using their 60* wedges...? Most likely IMO.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 16, 2013)

If the tee condition is like a fairway - then fair enough - if at address you get the same mental picture and feeling then good.  Otherwise I would generally use a tee peg - though pressed down so far it's almost imperceptible.


----------



## Snelly (May 16, 2013)

Not sure what point I am missing.  

Ben Hogan said it is the right thing to do.  99% of professional golfers use tees on par 3's.  

But two mid handicap golfers from the Midlands in the UK are saying that they must all be wrong and it's better to hit it off the deck? With a 60 degree wedge on a 100 yard par 3 no less?!    And are advising people who are just starting in golf to do the same? 

Are you serious?  

Do you really think that tee height is the issue here?   


And I apologise if the word stupid seemed unkind.  Perhaps ridiculous would have been more polite.


----------



## mab (May 16, 2013)

The handicap point is irrelevant - my approach to golf is the same now as it was when I maintained a category 1 handicap for a few years in my late teens. 15 years on however and other commitments mean I'm lucky to play ten times in a year so I fail to maintain what I consider a particularly good handicap. I was very pleased with my recent 77 when I played Nefyn for the first time, though. 

Anyway, I'll try and explain just once more as you dismount your high horse...

I'm not recommending anyone use or not use a tee when playing a sand wedge into a 100 yard par 3, but rather calling out your unfounded and less than well delivered conclusion that anyone who fails to use a tee in such a situation is 'stupid'.

I won't repeat points from my previous posts but suffice to say that it's down to the individual and what they feel comfortable doing. There is no right and wrong here, it's a personal choice. 

FWIW, I would likely use a tee if hitting my PW... but would be unlikely to use a tee for a 56* - 60* wedge, assuming a very nicely presented tee box. That approach is neither wrong nor stupid, it is simply the approach that suits me best. 

Ps. Your "99% of professional golfers" conclusion above is, again, irrelevant. A more helpful metric would be the percentage of professional golfers who would choose to tee up their 58* or 60* wedge for a 100 yard par 3 from a very nicely presented tee box. You don't have the stats to answer that question but we all know it would not be 100%. Again, to re-emphasise my point... there is no right and wrong here, it's a personal choice.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 16, 2013)

mab said:



			The handicap point is irrelevant - my approach to golf is the same now as it was when I maintained a category 1 handicap for a few years in my late teens. 15 years on however and other commitments mean I'm lucky to play ten times in a year so I fail to maintain what I consider a particularly good handicap. I was very pleased with my recent 77 when I played Nefyn for the first time, though. 

Anyway, I'll try and explain just once more as you dismount your high horse...

I'm not recommending anyone use or not use a tee when playing a sand wedge into a 100 yard par 3, but rather calling out your unfounded and less than well delivered conclusion that anyone who fails to use a tee in such a situation is 'stupid'.

I won't repeat points from my previous posts but suffice to say that it's down to the individual and what they feel comfortable doing. There is no right and wrong here, it's a personal choice. 

FWIW, I would likely use a tee if hitting my PW... but would be unlikely to use a tee for a 56* - 60* wedge, assuming a very nicely presented tee box. That approach is neither wrong nor stupid, it is simply the approach that suits me best. 

Ps. Your "99% of professional golfers" conclusion above is, again, irrelevant. A more helpful metric would be the percentage of professional golfers who would choose to tee up their 58* or 60* wedge for a 100 yard par 3 from a very nicely presented tee box. You don't have the stats to answer that question but we all know it would not be 100%. Again, to re-emphasise my point... there is no right and wrong here, it's a personal choice.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe just me, but when I see a player otehr than a low handicapper chuck a ball onto the deck when he's going to tee off and not use a tee peck then I'm afraid I just think he's being a wee bit of a show off - sorry - that's just the thought that comes into my head.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 16, 2013)

I am amazed that this debate is still going on over a comment I made over using a tee for a *PW/SW*. I must stress that it is *for these 2 clubs only* where I would not use a tee. Mab thanks for defending me while I was away:thup: I also agree that the handicap is irrelevant, I might be an great ball striker but have a pants short game as being the reason why I play off 8. There really does seem to be a lot of anamosity on here at times lighten up folks lifes to short for petty squabbles.


----------



## garyinderry (May 16, 2013)

I was not showing off when I played of 18 and didn't use a tee on all short par 3's.  I just felt that my steep swing didn't lend well to a ball perched on top of a tee peg. 

it still doesn't suit my wonky swing so I tend not to use them.


----------



## 6inchcup (May 16, 2013)

i have played golf for over 40 years and have never used a tee peg for such a lofted club off the tee area,but to be honest i haven't played many 100 yd par 3's,do you use a tee on the fairway from 100 yds in ? so why do you use one from the tee box,a few years ago i had the fortune of playing a few holes with LAURA DAVIS and she stood on the tee box pulled out her 7i and made a mound in the ground ( like a small divot) she then placed her ball on this grass tee and hit her driver,she informed me she had not used a tee for years,as others have said it worked for her but probably not for you,if you feel the need to use a tee then use one,but don't have a go at people who don't.


----------



## duncan mackie (May 16, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Maybe just me, but when I see a player .... chuck a ball onto the deck when he's going to tee off and not use a tee peck then I'm afraid I just think he's being a wee bit of a show off - sorry - ..
		
Click to expand...

not just you - but that's another issue entirely

I respect a players decison to make their own decision, with whatever club - but personally I have seen far to many 'green circles' in the middle of my clubs not to want to take any steps available to avoid this.

A clubhead making contact with the ball has absolutely no regard to whether the ball is on a tee or not, only the golfer.


----------



## chrisd (May 16, 2013)

Snelly said:



			This is 100% wrong.  

Putting the ball on a tee places it at the optimum height to hit.  It is the equivalent of a perfect lie.     To not take the option to do this is completely stupid.
		
Click to expand...


That's my take on it too


----------



## mab (May 16, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Maybe just me, but when I see a player otehr than a low handicapper chuck a ball onto the deck when he's going to tee off and not use a tee peck then I'm afraid I just think he's being a wee bit of a show off - sorry - that's just the thought that comes into my head.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, I do agree with that... regardless of handicap. It looks unnecessarily showy and rather unfortunate for the individual if the shot is a poor one. 

For me, there would be no chucking the ball on the deck; it would be placed with care, that's for sure.


----------



## Region3 (May 17, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			do you use a tee on the fairway from 100 yds in ? so why do you use one from the tee box
		
Click to expand...

I don't use a tee for a 230yd fairway wood to a par 5 either. I sort of agree with you but not a good argument imo.



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Maybe just me, but when I see a player otehr than a low handicapper chuck a ball onto the deck when he's going to tee off and not use a tee peck then I'm afraid I just think he's being a wee bit of a show off - sorry - that's just the thought that comes into my head.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guilty of this, but only when I'm having a bad day and have given up caring!


----------



## rksquire (May 17, 2013)

Iâ€™m not yet at the stage yet where I could sacrifice any advantage, so if thereâ€™s a chance a tee will improve things Iâ€™m going to use it, not least because rightly or wrongly thereâ€™s a mentality in thinking your chances of hitting a good shot have improved. 
Turns out, I was teeing the ball to high, creating essentially a perched lie, and not adjusting ball position accordingly.  

Foolishly, I was teeing the ball the same for the PW/SW as my 5I (another par 3 shot on the course, which has been flying brilliantly).  I went out to the course midweek and teed the ball just ever so slightly above the ground with better results.  Tried a few of the deck (just for fun) â€“ worked okay, probably a bit more inconsistent in terms of ball flight, but thatâ€™s just my skill level!


----------

